# Pig/cow feet and fat



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

So, I was trying to find nutritional information on pig and cow feet and not having much luck. The articles I found were for humans and said they should be eaten sparingly because they are high in saturated fat. But are they too high in fat for a dog? Can they be fed as a staple or just as a treat?

I would also like to learn more about the role of fats in a raw diet. It seems like a lot of the easily available meats near me are very high in saturated fat per lb because they come with the skin on, or they are just very fatty cuts of meat. I know for things like muscle meat you are supposed to trim the fat off, but what about skin? How much fat is too much?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I never trim fat. They get chicken breast bone in with skin, leg quarters with skin, beef heart with fatty attached. ... Nothing else I feed has skin or fat deposits that are easily visible. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> I never trim fat. They get chicken breast bone in with skin, leg quarters with skin, beef heart with fatty attached. ... Nothing else I feed has skin or fat deposits that are easily visible.



So you don't really worry about proportions of fat vs. protein at all, just overall weight? Or are you saying that you feel like what you feed is overall balanced so it's not a problem?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, I'm saying I don't care about proportions. :/ seriously? No. Of course I feel that what I feed is balanced or i wouldn't feed it. Everything in moderation, and you can either balance over the course of time or you can balance daily. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> Yes, I'm saying I don't care about proportions. :/ seriously? No. Of course I feel that what I feed is balanced or i wouldn't feed it. Everything in moderation, and you can either balance over the course of time or you can balance daily.
> 
> Metro 10/2005-5/2013
> Sabo 3/2013-now
> Kia 1/2014- now


I wasn't trying to offend. Your response just wasn't very descriptive. For example, since you feel like what you are feeding is a balanced proportion of nutrients, roughly how much of that is fat and what is your reasoning for feeling that it is the right amount?

I'm not trying to pick on you here, you're just the only person who replied to this thread and I appreciate that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I go by looks mostly. Look at a leg quarter. Moderate bone, good amt of meat and thin top skin. Check out rawdogranch.com by far the best and clearest site for raw. No mention of fat.

Do you perfectly balance your diet? No. You go based off of how your body feels right? Same as animals. I have a general meal plan set out, if their poop changes, I add or remove things. Coat is dry? Ad oils for a bit. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Amd for the record, I wouldn't feed feet. Too dense. No weight bearing bones

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------

